# Symphony 1 - Life



## FelipevonMontfort (May 18, 2011)

Hello guys, I'm from Brazil and I'm trying do disseminate my music over the internet.

This symphony of mine has 3 mvts until now and I am working on a 4th.

I have some other works too and I intend to upload them but their not done yet.

I hope you like it.





 Thinking - Mvt1




 A Walk With You - Mvt2




 Waves - Mvt3


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

This music is not even half as cool as having "von" in the middle of your name.


----------



## FelipevonMontfort (May 18, 2011)

Ouch! At least something good came out of it!


----------

